# S.I.P. my Sharky



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Sharky was a gift i received on 25th May 2012. He was a beautiful blue crowntail betta with such a great personality. He used to jump from the water to grab the food from my finger, he loved to flare and used to greet me every morning while I was drinking my cappuccino or anytime I was close to his tank. He even watched me for hours when he had the occasion. 

Unfortunately, Sharky died from dropsy on December 27th. I knew he was ill and I tried to treat him with Epsom salt (which didn't work) and after that with Kanamicin (which didn't work either). The first signs of dropsy I've seen at the middle of November and I really hope that he will overcome and be ok again. At the beginning he was eating and acting normally, but after a period of time he became more and more lethargic and stopped eating. In the morning of December 27th Sharky had labored breathing...  I had to go to work and in the afternoon when I got home and went to see how he was doing my little fishy wasn't breathing anymore...  I felt such an emptiness in my heart... He was sitting on the right side with the head inside his decoration, the place where he liked to sleep. 

From that moment until today my soul is crying... I feel so much pain. I cried very much, I am crying even now when I write these words, I am so so sad I lost my favorite Betta ever... I am going to miss him so much... 

P.S. On December 24th even if he was in a bad condition he came next to the glass and watch the Christmas tree. He was such a curious and sweet fish.

Here is a photo of him and his bubble nest. 

Swim in peace, little Sharky fishy fish.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry about your loss.. At least he is swimming peacefuly now under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw, I am sorry for your loss. He definitely had 'personality!' (I love fish like that! They're so much fun.) You gave him a good life, and it sounds like the two of you enjoyed one another's company! SIP, Sharky!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry. Its always hard to loose something we love. It sounds like he had a great personality. You really tried hard to make him better and you gave him a great life.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I miss him a lot. Was so cute and spontaneously! Here is a video of what he was doing while I was cleaning his tank. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdANIT_SpjE


----------

